# Hunter 410



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am thinking of buying a 1998 410 Hunter with in mast furling is this good or bad on this boat? Any info on this model is wanted.


----------



## Meran410 (Mar 20, 2008)

*1998 Hunter 410 purchase*



Dan3441 said:


> I am thinking of buying a 1998 410 Hunter with in mast furling is this good or bad on this boat? Any info on this model is wanted.


Dan, I owned a 1998 Hunter 410 for 9 months. I was very pleased with it. They had problem with the carbon fiber rudder posts and it's a good idea that it be replaced with a Stainless. Newer boats used the Stainless posts. I swear by the Yanmar 50. I usually got about .6 gal/hr at 2700 RPM. Very reliable.The refrigeration was acceptable however the gaskets around the freezer and fridge were problematic. Please reply if you wish more info. I lived aboard it for about 9 months until it was totaled in a marina fire caused by a neighboring boat while all were stored on the hard. I just purchased a 2000 410 again in Bayfield and expect to launch in early June. [email protected]


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I don't have any knowledge as to this particular boat's system but there has been a lot of negative commentary on inmast furling. It is a wonderful convenince until it jams and then it is a real problem, depending on the conditions. I have no personal expereince with them, however.


----------



## Meran410 (Mar 20, 2008)

I found the sail would jam when I DID NOT keep the non tensioned taught with some degree of drag as I rolled in the sail. Otherwise I really didn't have any difficulty. After purchase, I found the top swivel of the roller furled main had a bolt(s) stripped. I had to have it repaired and since that time worked fine. Roller furling was so important for me as I took my first Hunter 410 (1998) from Bayfield Wi as far as Vero Beach Florida by water. I did have crew much of the time however I did single hand it for weeks at a time and roller furling both main and jib were of utmost importance. Do you have any more questions? I'm happy to offer what I can.


----------



## NickPapagiorgio (Jan 21, 2009)

I note that the original post is from 2000, but in case others stumble upon this tread, I figured I'd respond... 

I never owned one but I did charter a 2007 Hunter 410 in the Northern Chesapeake Bay on three different occasions. I also completed three or four ASA instructional courses on the same boat. 

While I wouldn't take it across the Atlantic, for the Norther Bay it was ideal. The boat was laid out well and sailed relatively well in light wind. I've never had a problem with in-mast furling, but like someone else said, I think it's good until it goes bad. 

So yeah, overall it's a good boat so long as you're not crossing any oceans.


----------



## Meran410 (Mar 20, 2008)

*The 2007 Hunter 410*

Nick,

I read your comment today on the 2007 Hunter 410. I owned a 1998 Hunter 410 and now own a 2000 Hunter 410. It's a small thing but I think the model style/series of 410's ran from 1998 through 2003. I think the model you refer to may be a bit different than mine or the original post.

Roger
Meran410


----------

